

Writing counts - c1sc0
http://fr.anc.is/2012/03/19/writing-counts/

======
c1sc0
One of the people who proofread this said: "This is why I get up in the
morning and why I by nature have serious issues with finding respect for
others who don't create." I find myself agreeing with that yet at the same
time I feel a bit like an asshole for thinking it.

~~~
blacktar
I guess that would be me. ;) I agree on the asshole part, but I'f like to
believe that most of us are capable of creating if properly stimulated or
nudged and given a framework for it.

